# Axanthic clown?



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm a bit confused on this one and need help. I think i understand how to produce them but not sure on this bit.

When you breed clown x axanthic you'll get 100% double hets but will these be all normals or clown het axanthic or axanthic het clown?
Or a mixture of all 3?


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

pmc83 said:


> I'm a bit confused on this one and need help. I think i understand how to produce them but not sure on this bit.
> 
> When you breed clown x axanthic you'll get 100% double hets but will these be all normals or clown het axanthic or axanthic het clown?
> Or a mixture of all 3?


 

they will all be normal het for axanthic and clown


daniel www.lndexotics.co.uk


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks:notworthy:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

pmc83 said:


> I'm a bit confused on this one and need help. I think i understand how to produce them but not sure%2


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

both are recessive genes, soo...

clown x axanthic = whole clutch, normal DH clown and axanthic
breed offspring back to each other, for a 1:16 chance of an axanthic clown

same as any other recessive x recessive pairing


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

alan1 said:


> both are recessive genes, soo...
> 
> clown x axanthic = whole clutch, normal DH clown and axanthic
> breed offspring back to each other, for a 1:16 chance of an axanthic clown
> ...


Thanks Alan, i did'nt want to post an annoying "what do i get" post but i could'nt figure out what the DH clutch would look like.

No more swearin Al, the genetics forum would be lost without you:lol2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

pmc83 said:


> Thanks Alan, i did'nt want to post an annoying "what do i get" post but i could'nt figure out what the DH clutch would look like.
> 
> No more swearin Al, the genetics forum would be lost without you:lol2:


no more swearing mate :blush:

he's banned AGAIN :jump:


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

alan1 said:


> no more swearing mate :blush:
> 
> he's banned AGAIN :jump:


:lol2: Lets see what name he comes up with next!


----------

